# Stanza parts for sale



## Joe518054 (Jun 25, 2005)

I've got a 2.4l 92 stanza with a blown motor. Car is pretty much complete. I will sell complete or part out. Let me know what you need. I'm in SoCal (I.E. area). [email protected]


----------



## ckpepper02 (Feb 23, 2006)

How much for the dimmer and wiper switches?


----------



## maverick0923 (Apr 23, 2007)

Curious to know if you still have any parts from your Nissan Stanza.


----------

